# John Deere JS63 transmission problem



## markkc (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a John Deere JS63 and the transmission clutch is not working properly. The clutch spring/cable is at the end of the adjustment slot but there is slippage in the drive. Can the clutch/transmission be rebuilt or repaired or does it have to be replaced.


----------

